# 4MV quadrajet



## Sam_Buffa (Jul 29, 2020)

So I decided to buy a quadrajet carb for my Pontiac 326 and I think it may be rated at 750 cfm but I’m not entirely sure. I was wondering if the engine will perform okay with this carb or if I should try and get a smaller size. The carb is off of a 72 corvette


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, all QJets are at least 750 cfm, some are 800. Don't worry about it being too big. This isn't a Holley we're talking about here, QJets are much more flexible. That's the primary function of those air valve doors on top of the secondaries
They adjust air flow based on engine demand. 
Bear


----------



## Sam_Buffa (Jul 29, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> demand





BearGFR said:


> Yes, all QJets are at least 750 cfm, some are 800. Don't worry about it being too big. This isn't a Holley we're talking about here, QJets are much more flexible. That's the primary function of those air valve doors on top of the secondaries
> They adjust air flow based on engine demand.
> Bear


Again thanks a lot for the help. Might even be a good thing if it’s a higher cfm if I’m doing that 400 swap


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

nothin wrong with a good running 2 bbl ,...

no air cleaner to buy ... no funky choke BS .
no hackin the throttle linkage up on the chevy q jet to get the throttle to work
no wierd power brake plumbing fittings 

if it runs good leave it alone ....

enjoy driving it instead of working on it,,,,,,,,


----------



## Sam_Buffa (Jul 29, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> nothin wrong with a good running 2 bbl ,...
> 
> no air cleaner to buy ... no funky choke BS .
> no hackin the throttle linkage up on the chevy q jet to get the throttle to work
> ...


I could indeed do that. Except it’s not exactly what I’m going for. Like many other classic car/muscle car guys I’m really looking to get more power out of the engine. 
And currently the best way for me to do that is to swap it to a 4BBl.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a 1969 Qjet on my 326 and it works well. You can really benefit the engine by gasket matching the four barrel intake to the heads if your up for it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

chop chop


----------

